# ice fishing wallace lake in berea



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

not much luck so far at wallace lake in berea, but I have only been on the ice about 2.5 hours in two trips. I got my first fish of the calendar year - a little green sunfish. 
On a side note - anyone who fishes there - I lost my small amber-colored jig box with microspoons and microplastics, etc in it. Please let me know if you found it as I can't afford to replace it right now!!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I usually do best on power bait (orange or pink). When they are not real agressive or the bite is slow, But jiggin Small chrome pimple, forage minnows, small rapalla jiggin raps are my favorite way to get them when they are a little more attive... I usually do better on the ends of the lake.. Hope this helps..........


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

my forage minnows and pimples were in the box i lost :/


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

As I fished today (no luck) I began to wonder if maybe I ever even had the missing jigs in my bucket this week. Good news - I found them in a box on my fly tying table. Bad news - I feel silly and am hoping this is not a sign of early senility


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have now fished for the trout in wallace 5 times in 9 days and no dice. I got a warmouth sunfish today. That's it. Had a couple other nibbles. Have tried all over the northern and mid northern end of the lake with everything from powerbait to jig and waxworm to micro-jigging spoons. It's getting frustrating. There's lots of fish in there, but no one seems to be hooking up.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

i fished 8 hours today and no fish saw alot caught and alot on the camera but i do better some days on power bait and other days on pimple


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am the guy using the babushka style grocery cart to wheel my gear around. Come say hi if you see me!


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Also, if anyone wants to try one of the other local stocked lakes/ponds, send me a message. I am tiring of wallace, but don't like heading out alone for safety reasons!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Man, I was just thinking of switching over to Wallace for a while too! I've been to Shadow Lake about 5 times this season, with nothing to show for it -- not even a bite!


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

been to wallace a couple of times this week for 3-4 hours at a time with no luck. about 15 guys out there at a time and only seen 3 or 4 fish pulled out. time for me to give another lake a shot. fish-on!


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree fishing has been slow this week following the very recent trout stockings, but it depends on the day you are there I guess, too. I was there this afternoon to check up on things w/one of our Rangers for only about 15 minutes saw three hooks-ups on trout (and another already on the ice) in a group of three guys (only one landed of the three I saw hooked, though...they have been biting really light). 

Keep in mind that we just put those fish in on Fri and they come out of a facility that has 55* spring water, so it takes a awhile for most to get acclimated to a low 30* new environment and start to feed. This week has been slow, but when the fishing gets good seems like everyone there catches a few and we've had some great days thrown in between the slow ones this year. Again, though, the key on this strain of rainbow trout seems to be they are not overly aggressive in winter...you need to go lighter w/leaders, smaller offerings, and change up often (depth, area fished, jigging style) until you find them. That info is coming directly from the guys regularly catching them. And it doesn't hurt to be lucky and be there when they turn on! Good news is that the fish are not getting cleaned out of the lake in a week like can happen w/super aggressive fish...then guys are waiting for the "next stocking". Hope this info helps since I deal w/folks ice fishing these lakes more reguarly than anyone else.


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds good. hopefully they turn on soon. couple of guys have been in the shop and swear the lake is cursed. i might be out tomorrow if all goes well....stalking them. fish-on!


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

I got out and did an investigation of dissolved oxygen (DO) in the following lakes today, since low DO in lakes/ponds in winter can be an issue that can stress, and even kill, fish: Wallace, Ledge, Judges, and Shadow 

All four lakes had highest DO levels right under the ice in the first foot of water. Ledge had great (high) readings, and Wallace and Judges had OK readings. Guys were catching some trout on jigging spoons and live minnows at Wallace while I was there. Another guy I talked to who hadn't been catching them in Judge earlier this week, changed tactics and fished in only two foot of water this morning and landed two nice size trout on Power Bait.

Shadow Lake, in the other hand, has an issue. In most winters, ice fishing (and DO levels) here are good. But I found extremely low DO levels today. Piecing things together and making a long story short, one of two creeks that feeds the lake (and is normally quite clean) has a water quality issue that we are working to address. Sorry for the bad news, but I don't want to see anyone spend any more time fishing where they are not going to catch fish. Thanks to Rick, Ron, Walt, Steve, and the other guys who fish Shadow regularly and call me to give honest reports on their success (which first indicated there was a problem) and helped me with this otherwise. We'll work to get things corrected there are soon as we can but, unfortunately, that is not going to help the ice fishing this winter.

Mike


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

I told you Mike


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> I agree fishing has been slow this week following the very recent trout stockings, but it depends on the day you are there I guess, too. I was there this afternoon to check up on things w/one of our Rangers for only about 15 minutes saw three hooks-ups on trout (and another already on the ice) in a group of three guys (only one landed of the three I saw hooked, though...they have been biting really light).
> 
> Keep in mind that we just put those fish in on Fri and they come out of a facility that has 55* spring water, so it takes a awhile for most to get acclimated to a low 30* new environment and start to feed. This week has been slow, but when the fishing gets good seems like everyone there catches a few and we've had some great days thrown in between the slow ones this year. Again, though, the key on this strain of rainbow trout seems to be they are not overly aggressive in winter...you need to go lighter w/leaders, smaller offerings, and change up often (depth, area fished, jigging style) until you find them. That info is coming directly from the guys regularly catching them. And it doesn't hurt to be lucky and be there when they turn on! Good news is that the fish are not getting cleaned out of the lake in a week like can happen w/super aggressive fish...then guys are waiting for the "next stocking". Hope this info helps since I deal w/folks ice fishing these lakes more reguarly than anyone else.


Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Ive been to wallace 5 times this year.I fish with a camera and have seen firsthand what is swimming in the lake.The panfish population is ridiculously small, with a vast majority smaller than 3 inches and paper thin. Very few trout moving around as well with many dead ones on the bottom near the stocking area.The water temps near the bottom in 3 to 10 feet of water has been in the 36 degree range which usually translates to a good bite but isnt. last sunday I spoke with over 20 guys that had fished near the stocking area that had been there for over4 hours each and only 3 trout had been hooked. I have fished there for 20 years now and the panfish have always been stunted, there is a decent largemouth population


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

Offshore Limits said:


> Ive been to wallace 5 times this year.I fish with a camera and have seen firsthand what is swimming in the lake.The panfish population is ridiculously small, with a vast majority smaller than 3 inches and paper thin. Very few trout moving around as well with many dead ones on the bottom near the stocking area.The water temps near the bottom in 3 to 10 feet of water has been in the 36 degree range which usually translates to a good bite but isnt. last sunday I spoke with over 20 guys that had fished near the stocking area that had been there for over4 hours each and only 3 trout had been hooked. I have fished there for 20 years now and the panfish have always been stunted, there is a decent largemouth population


As for the panfish and bass in Wallace Lake, you pretty much hit it on the head. That is a very common scenario is smaller public lakes that are heavily fished. Here is a link to the Wallace Lake management plan I wrote that includes a fish assessment from 2010 and future mgt plans: http://www.clemetparks.com/Naturalresources/documents/WallaceMgtPlan.pdf This is the first plan of it's kind for the lake, as my predesessor who spent nearly 30 years in this position did things more on his intuition.

As for the trout, I agree and disagree w/some of the points you made based on what I've observed myself. Yes, I agree this past Sunday was slow. But we had only stocked on Fri and those fish didn't start biting better until late this week. So, unfortunately, that was not a good day to be out there (from a fishing standpoint). I was out on Sat (the day after stocking) and it was almost a repeat of what you reported. Yet, I stopped by w/one of our Ranger Lts. on Thurs and we saw three hook-ups in 15 min we were there. So it depends. I stop down there a few times a week and know every regular by first name, as well as nickname, and I have never met you so we don't seem to have overlapped being there. Again, though, the regulars were catching some trout this week, more so towards the end (not killing them, but I saw fish hooked every time I stopped there briefly). If you're fishing deeper than 6 feet the data I collected yesterday shows that dissolved oxygen drops off markedly (not uncommon in eutrophic, weedy lakes in winter during extended ice cover), so you are likley fishing too deep for this lake in winter. The regulars in the know who are catching the most trout are fishing mostly shallower than that. The highest DO was in the first foot of water, incidentallly. And there have been a few days thrown in there (one on a Sat) where I have seen/have heard reported great trout fishing. One local, Jim, said that one Sat two weeks ago "it was like fishing in a barrel, everyone caught trout"....so I'll assume you were not there that day. Another happy angler landed a 22 inch, 3.5 lb trout near the swimming area last week, and nobody else was fishing within sight. I always make sure the trout supplier brings a handful of trophy size trout (3-4 lbs), as well as some browns and rainbows whenever possible, to keep things interesting. This is the only publicly stocked place in the state where those are included in winter stockings because the feedback I get is that the anglers appreciate having a shot at fish like that.

On to the other concern of yours. After you made this report of dead fish near the stocking area to me previously (the only one to make that report this year) I actually arranged to investigate that area with a camera the next day and saw exactly zero dead fish (the first 2009 winter stocking we had some dead fish in that area for the first time, though, if that's what you were referring to...and that was addressed w/the trout supplier). If you want to arrange to meet me there w/your camera, I would be happy to see what you have to show me, but until then I have to consider it an inaccurate report based on what I saw w/my own eyes this week.

By the way, I try to be a fisheries biologist that is very accessible and always shares honest info (good or bad) with our anglers. I keep my ears open and I strive to make everyone who fishes our lakes happy, although I understand that's not always possible. 

On another note, there was a nice two page spread article about ice fishing at Wallace Lake in the Sun News this week (the reporter contacted me wanted to do a story last week and I hooked her up with some of the regulars there) with a number of photos and interviews with happy anglers. Being close to home and having a chance at catching a trout or two is what some folks enjoy. 

Shadow Lake, on the othe hand (as previously stated), is having issues this winter with seriously low dissolved oxygen levels and should be avoided.

Mike


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> As for the panfish and bass in Wallace Lake, you pretty much hit it on the head. That is a very common scenario is smaller public lakes that are heavily fished. Here is a link to the Wallace Lake management plan I wrote that includes a fish assessment from 2010 and future mgt plans: http://www.clemetparks.com/Naturalresources/documents/WallaceMgtPlan.pdf This is the first plan of it's kind for the lake, as my predesessor who spent nearly 30 years in this position did things more on his intuition.
> 
> As for the trout, I agree and disagree w/some of the points you made based on what I've observed myself. Yes, I agree this past Sunday was slow. But we had only stocked on Fri and those fish didn't start biting better until late this week. So, unfortunately, that was not a good day to be out there (from a fishing standpoint). I was out on Sat (the day after stocking) and it was almost a repeat of what you reported. Yet, I stopped by w/one of our Ranger Lts. on Thurs and we saw three hook-ups in 15 min we were there. So it depends. I stop down there a few times a week and know every regular by first name, as well as nickname, and I have never met you so we don't seem to have overlapped being there. Again, though, the regulars were catching some trout this week, more so towards the end (not killing them, but I saw fish hooked every time I stopped there briefly). If you're fishing deeper than 6 feet the data I collected yesterday shows that dissolved oxygen drops off markedly (not uncommon in eutrophic, weedy lakes in winter during extended ice cover), so you are likley fishing too deep for this lake in winter. The regulars in the know who are catching the most trout are fishing mostly shallower than that. The highest DO was in the first foot of water, incidentallly. And there have been a few days thrown in there (one on a Sat) where I have seen/have heard reported great trout fishing. One local, Jim, said that one Sat two weeks ago "it was like fishing in a barrel, everyone caught trout"....so I'll assume you were not there that day. Another happy angler landed a 22 inch, 3.5 lb trout near the swimming area last week, and nobody else was fishing within sight. I always make sure the trout supplier brings a handful of trophy size trout (3-4 lbs), as well as some browns and rainbows whenever possible, to keep things interesting. This is the only publicly stocked place in the state where those are included in winter stockings because the feedback I get is that the anglers appreciate having a shot at fish like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Mike!


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the great reports. Mike it was good to see you out there doing your investigation. Yesterday was very slow. Lee caught the one fish and that was about it. Going back on sunday to give it another shot or maybe to edgewater boat docks smelt fishing. I will let you know what we do.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

stinksbaittackle said:


> Thanks for the great reports. Mike it was good to see you out there doing your investigation. Yesterday was very slow. Lee caught the one fish and that was about it. Going back on sunday to give it another shot or maybe to edgewater boat docks smelt fishing. I will let you know what we do.


Good luck Anthony. I imagine you probably also saw the two trout on ice the guy right next to you and Lee caught on minnows shortly before you got there about 11:00ish. Albert had two already and the guy fishing by Jim got one while I was there (about a half hour taking DO readings). So at least six fish that I know of landed (some guys were missing a few really light bites) before 11:00am between about 8 guys fishing that morning isn't bad. Sounds like early afternoon it got slower, though. Have you tried first few hours after daylight or last few hours in the day, Anthony? Seems to be better than mid-day most days. 

Mike


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

just made the plans to go out there first thing in the morning. from the sounds of it early morning is alot better. the guy next to me who had the minnows had some really good bites around the brush.


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

I am getting ready to head out there myself. I plan to try some finesse stuff different from what the other guys tend to use. I'll report back this evening...good or bad. I'll be hoping for one of those 4 lb brown or golden rainbow trout we put in there

Mike


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

stinksbaittackle said:


> Thanks for the great reports. Mike it was good to see you out there doing your investigation. Yesterday was very slow. Lee caught the one fish and that was about it. Going back on sunday to give it another shot or maybe to edgewater boat docks smelt fishing. I will let you know what we do.


I'd be interesed in knowing whether the smelt were in or not at Edgewater. I haven't heard anything yet this year and it's an hour drive for me to get there. I usually have fished the long, flat wall jutting out north from the treatment plant. Any info would be great...possibly post it up in the Lake Erie section...thanks.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Has anyone been over to Ranger Lake? 

How's the ice there?

Thanks.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> Shadow Lake, on the othe hand (as previously stated), is having issues this winter with seriously low dissolved oxygen levels and should be avoided.


I knew something was fishy! I was starting to think you guys stocked 500lbs of water instead of fish!! lol

I noticed there was a larger-than-normal lack of ice where the stream flows in. Could the pollutants have anything to do with that?

Also, could that be an ongoing problem? Since I've started fishing there, roughly 20 or so years, I have only witnessed ONE largemouth caught. It was on accident, by a father/son bottom fishing a nightcrawler. I'd venture to say 98% of the native population are 2-3'' bluegill!! At least it sure seems that way. What could be causing that?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good info Mike, I am sure people (such as myself) really appreciate the work/time you have put into our fishery, even after working hours. Thanks


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

Lil' Rob said:


> I'd be interesed in knowing whether the smelt were in or not at Edgewater. I haven't heard anything yet this year and it's an hour drive for me to get there. I usually have fished the long, flat wall jutting out north from the treatment plant. Any info would be great...possibly post it up in the Lake Erie section...thanks.


I fished Edgewater twice this week and there are plenty of smelt there, at the wall just across from the launch ramps. They are very spooky and reluctant to bite duting the day though. Night time may be a different story. They are coming up all the way to the top to check out your bait. The ice is good, about 10 inches near the wall.


----------

